# Puppy doesn't like kong/peanut butter?!



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Bailey didn't go for peanut butter either, so I stuff half a banana in a Kong and freeze it. He likes that a lot. He loves those. I also made a frozen Kong with plain yogurt and kibble, though we haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Being only 10 weeks old, Schubert might not know what to do with a kong, I know my guy didn't at that age. The need to 'work' for the treat may just be a little frustrating for them. Give him some time, he'll figure it out.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have used cream cheese too.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Try not freezing it at first to make it easier for him. Ella wouldn't bother with them frozen at first. 

This morning I tried filling her Kong with a mashed up banana mixed with peanut butter and plain Greek yogurt. I put in a few Zuke's treats. Also put stinky salmon treat at the bottom so she'll keep working at to get to the treat. Just put it in the freezer this morning. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I wouldn't stuff it and I wouldn't freeze it until she is consistently cleaning it out fast. With Bear we started with a smear of PB on the finger than on the rim of the kong, than on the inside lip, then about a tbsp inside. And now he can clean a kong out in under 5 minutes. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

yogurt works too! our dog hates peanut butter too.. silly!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverNewbie (Jan 28, 2014)

My pup doesn't like peanut butter, either...and he didn't like the Kong at first. I'm not sure if it's the smell of the rubber or something, but he eventually got used to it. The vet used canned cheese (like Cheez Whiz) when trimming his nails and he LOVED it. So, we started putting that in his kong with some kibble. Be careful, though - I was warned to watch the sodium in that stuff, so it might be something you only use from time to time


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I buy the doggie version of the spray cheese and my pup loves it - but it does not last very long though.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Have you tried just tossing in a few Milkbone style (Not necessarily that brand) dog biscuits (I call them treats, but I'm not sure that's common terminology) in there? He'll probably eat them quickly, but maybe he'll at least eat them and develop positive associations with getting them for going into his kennel. Golden retriever puppies also sometimes appreciate having an ice cube (I wouldn't give more than one at a time to a puppy or two at a time to an adult, though, because some dogs don't have self-control, and medical problems result when they eat too many too fast)- which is free as long as you have a working freezer and an ice cube tray or an ice cube maker.

It'd also be nice if you could someone come by and play with him in the backyard or take him for a short walk around halfway through your workday then set him back up in his kennel with more treats before he/she goes, but you may not have someone willing to do that for free or be able to afford to pay someone to do it. Just a thought if it's something that's workable with whatever your circumstances are.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie loves peanut butter, but would ignore her Kong. Her philosophy was that she should not have to work so hard to get food. It should just be presented to her.

Holly on the other hand will do anything for food. I swear, if I could teach her to do my laundry, she'd do it for a cookie.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I've used liverwurst, mashed sweet potato or canned pumpkin
and Sheldon loves them all


----------



## readmeli (Apr 10, 2013)

My pup didn't take to peanut butter kong either at first. Instead, I'd put some good stinky treats I knew she liked in it, then a squirt of cheese wiz around the rim and inside a bit. Sometimes I'd cram a dried chicken strip in it real tight. She loves that. Worked for us, I also bought a nubby kinda nylabone thing that I would squirt a strip of cheese down doe her nighttime treat for bed crate time. We did that until she was almost a year old! Now she just gets a little biscuit. And we've upgraded to hallow marrow bones stuffed with soft dog food, frozen, and then a little dab of peanut butter on the end to get her started.


----------

